# A Baby Brother For Lola



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola is 1 and 1/2 years old and has been asking for a baby brother. We think that now would be a good time to get her one, but we are not sure how to go about it. We are looking into Yorkshire Terriers but every breeder we have looked up seems to be shady. Does anyone have any advise on how to go about finding a reputable breeder who will allow us to meet with them and the puppy parents and allow us to make an informed decision? We are located in the Chicago suburbs. Any advice about breeders or other breeds that would be good with a Maltese would be very welcomed. I have allergies so I am looking for a less allergenic breed and would need to be able to meet with the puppy first to make sure I am able to tolerate him/her. Thanks in advance for your suggestions. This is an exciting time, but already it is a bit discouraging finding nothing but puppymills and backyard breeders!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So why not another Maltese?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you for being careful! Yorkies have become a favorite of greeders due to their popularity. Their health has really suffered as a result. Over one third of today's Yorkies are born with liver shunts.

Health Survey 2007

The Yorkshire Terrier Club of America has a breeder contact list. I would start there. There are a number of breeders in Illinois on the list.

Yorkshire Terrier Club of America

If you are willing to have a puppy shipped, I have heard wonderful things about Blumoon Yorkies in the Kansas City area.

Yorkies Breeders Blumoon Yorkies AKC Yorkie puppies AKC Yorkshire Terriers Kansas Missouri

Edited to Add: I just noticed you joined Yorkie Talk and asked about breeders there. Be very careful. That place is full of backyard breeders. You will probably gets lots of responses telling you to look in the For Sale section or even PM's offering puppies. One of our SM members got a Yorkie puppy from a breeder who was highly recommended over there and he didn't live more than a few months. No screening of breeders who advertise there is done. Anyone can post puppies for sale as long as they have donated $25. That's it. :thmbdn:


----------



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Good for you for being careful! Yorkies have become a favorite of greeders due to their popularity. Their health has really suffered as a result. Over one third of today's Yorkies are born with liver shunts.
> 
> Health Survey 2007
> 
> ...


That is terrible! Thanks for the advice though. Yes, the only responses I've gotten from the Yorkie site have been PMs from "breeders". I looked at their sites and didn't feel comfortable replying to any of them. I know what I am looking for as far as a breeder goes and I am willing to take my time to find the right one. When I got my Maltese I thought I had done tons of research because I had been looking for a few years and I _still_ ended up with a breeder who, when I look back on, probably wasn't the very best choice. I chose her because of the advice of "feeling comfortable". She seemed great with her references and she was very nice answering all of my questions; I talked to her almost every day before Lola arrived, but when I look back, I think she was probably a hobby breeder. I am more than in love with Lola, but I was in too much of a hurry at the time of purchase. I was just beginning to recover from a very serious battle with Lupus related kidney disease and so much of my life was in dismay. I had finally decided to do something for myself and realize the life long dream of mine to get a dog. I am so happy I did because Lola has changed and improved my life in more ways than I could have imagined, but I was looking through the world with "puppy-tinted glasses" at the time and was probably in more of a rush than I should have been.

My next puppy will be just as much as, if not more, for Lola as for me so I want to be sure I do everything right. We are going to take our time no matter how long it takes to find. I appreciate your advice and your warnings. It is a shame that it seems so hard to find a good breeder. There are so many people masking themselves as such who are not. This country really needs to develop strict laws and regulations; it's the dogs that are paying too horrible of a price for this to continue! But, I guess that is a discussion for a whole other thread! Thanks again. I will be sure to check out those sites!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not surprised you've already gotten pm's from breeders. There are members who don't even post, but just lurk so they can contact people who are looking for puppies.

I would stick to the YTCA list and those breeders recommended by those on the list.


----------



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So why not another Maltese?


I honestly would love another Maltese, but I promised my fiance that he could pick the next breed. It took a lot of convincing to get him to agree to a Maltese in the first place! At first it was the macho man thing of not wanting a small dog and then he simply didn't want a dog that was all white. Of course, the second we got Lola he was in love and now he couldn't live without her, but he's still obsessed with the idea of having a darker colored dog. He really wants a Rottweiler, but I don't like big druly dogs and have bead allergies. So, since I limit him so much in his options, and he really is very good to me, I figure the least I can do is let him choose the breed he wants! I think maybe further down the line I can convince him to get another Maltese, but for now he has his heart set on one with a color contrast to Lola! We saw the CUTEST black malti-poo that he really liked but I don't know how I feel about "designer dogs" and this one was at a pet store so although we fell in love, we refused to even buy a dog treat from them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If your fiance is stuck on not having another white dog, you are probably right that a Yorkie is the next best breed...although like Marj said, you need to be extra careful in finding a good breeder who does genetic screening/testing on all of their dogs. Whatever dog you end up with, ask the breeder to have a full blood panel done on the puppy before you commit to purchasing. And, of course, only purchase a dog from a breeder who actively shows his/her dogs in AKC conformation. One of our members here has 2 yorkies and can probably help refer you to reputable breeders. 

Even though we may not be able to refer you to specific breeders, please feel free to post the websites of breeders you are looking into -- as we can probably help you determine if they are reputable or not.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Havanese have different colors and might be a suitable choice.

Deb


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Havanese have different colors and might be a suitable choice.
> 
> Deb


 
Oh yes! And I've heard that they have wondeful tempermants too plus they're nto as tiny as a maltese or yorkie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My neighbor just got a Havanese puppy. She overpowers Tyler so much and is very aggressive. Tyler's only 4 lb 11 oz and the Havanese literally bowls him over onto his back, and then starts biting him rather hard at the neck and ears. I don't know if they're all this way or not but this one's are a lot more aggressive than any Maltese I've ever met and her size will have her outweigh tyler in no time. She's only a few months old now. Might just be this one that's such an alpha dog.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure if you are interested in this. But I just got an e-mail from Save a Yorkie Rescue. They were actually alterting me that a maltese mix was available. However,
I looked at their other babies available and OMG, the description of Angel, a female yorkie is incredbile. The only thing is, she came in after a couple got married, and the wifes Lab did not get along with the Yorkies . But she came in with her very special buddy Smokey they would like Smokey and Angel to be adopted together. Smokey is on their site as well. Smokey sounds as sweet as Angel.

The one fantastic thing about this, is you will know all about their health, temperment and so on, since they are now with their foster Mommy.

Anyway, here is Angels Page. She is 9, but OMG, she is perfect and beautiful. Her description reads "one of the sweetest we ever had in rescue".

http://www.saveayorkierescue.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2350143

Hope this helps.

Angel's Web Page


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love yorkies...and I even have one.....just beware that the chances of them having liver problems is slightly higher than in a maltese. Before I got Ava I was looking at a yorkie girl, I actually paid to have a bile acid test done - the numbers came out alittle high...so that she would propably have MVD. This a condition which is controlable through diet but when you're feeding two dogs, it's easier to have the freedom to feed both the same food.

This is not meant as a deterant, just an FYI. My friend has two yorkies, one had a liver shunt and has MVD and the other has MVD. She spends so much money on supplements it's crazy! 

Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

LolasMom33 said:


> I honestly would love another Maltese, but I promised my fiance that he could pick the next breed. It took a lot of convincing to get him to agree to a Maltese in the first place! At first it was the macho man thing of not wanting a small dog and then he simply didn't want a dog that was all white. Of course, the second we got Lola he was in love and now he couldn't live without her, but he's still obsessed with the idea of having a darker colored dog. He really wants a Rottweiler, but I don't like big druly dogs and have bead allergies. So, since I limit him so much in his options, and he really is very good to me, I figure the least I can do is let him choose the breed he wants! I think maybe further down the line I can convince him to get another Maltese, but for now he has his heart set on one with a color contrast to Lola! We saw the CUTEST black malti-poo that he really liked but I don't know how I feel about "designer dogs" and this one was at a pet store so although we fell in love, we refused to even buy a dog treat from them.


Just keep in mind, Yorkshire Terriers are NOT "different colored Maltese". They were bred to kill rats, not sit on ladies' laps and there is a world of difference in personalities. I've had Yorkie owners switch over to Maltese and will NEVER go back... just want you to be clear and know that, so you are not disappointed.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

You might want to consider a Beiwer Terrier. It is German and is pronounced "beaver terrier. They are adorable and look like a cross betweeen a Yorkie and a Maltese. They look more like a Yorkie but have the tempermant of a Maltese. I first saw them at a rare breed show in Austin Texas. They are not AKC which delights most ot the people that breed them because the puppy mills have not really got into the breed. Here is a website from one of the breeders that was showing her dog. www.houseofwags.com. Good Luck with you search


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pure Paws said:


> You might want to consider a Beiwer Terrier. It is German and is pronounced "beaver terrier. They are adorable and look like a cross betweeen a Yorkie and a Maltese. They look more like a Yorkie but have the tempermant of a Maltese. I first saw them at a rare breed show in Austin Texas. They are not AKC which delights most ot the people that breed them because the puppy mills have not really got into the breed. Here is a website from one of the breeders that was showing her dog. www.houseofwags.com. Good Luck with you search


OMG they are adorable as pups and beautiful as adults. And the description of thier tempermant sounds just like the Maltese :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there a particular reason you are thinking of a boy instead of another girl? Just wondering..........

I think the Biewer is a pretty little dog but I don't know much about them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> Is there a particular reason you are thinking of a boy instead of another girl? Just wondering..........
> 
> I think the Biewer is a pretty little dog but I don't know much about them.


Biewers aren't recognized by the AKC. They are registered with the German registry. There are also a new American registries that have been formed. 

You have to be very careful buying a Biewer, too. They are the new hot thing and have become very popular with backyard breeders since they can charge twice as much as they do for Yorkies. I've seen them w/price tags over $3,000. Liver disease/shunts are also a problem in Biewers, probably because they are starting to be carelessly bred.

Lots of information on Dee's site posted above by Pure Paws. Dee has been breeding Biewers for awhile and is very knowledgable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Biewers aren't recognized by the AKC. They are registered with the German registry. There are also a new American registries that have been formed.
> 
> You have to be very careful buying a Biewer, too. They are the new hot thing and have become very popular with backyard breeders since they can charge twice as much as they do for Yorkies. I've seen them w/price tags over $3,000. Liver disease/shunts are also a problem in Biewers, probably because they are starting to be carelessly bred.
> 
> Lots of information on Dee's site posted above by Pure Paws. Dee has been breeding Biewers for awhile and is very knowledgable.


Thanks for the info Marj. I think once you are owned by a malt it would be hard to cross over to another breed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> Thanks for the info Marj. I think once you are owned by a malt it would be hard to cross over to another breed.


I fell in love with Yorkies before I even knew what Maltese were. I'd be very nervous to buy a Yorkie today, though. They have been #1 or #2 in popularity for the past few years which always takes it's toll on the health of the breed.

Today's Yorkies are 36 times more likely to be born with a liver shunt *than all other breeds combined* according to a study done by U of Tennessee.

39% of all Yorkies are born with Legg-Calf Perthes disease according to the YTCA.

It is heartbreaking what greeders have done to the breed. :crying 2:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Pure Paws said:


> You might want to consider a Beiwer Terrier. It is German and is pronounced "beaver terrier. They are adorable and look like a cross betweeen a Yorkie and a Maltese. They look more like a Yorkie but have the tempermant of a Maltese. I first saw them at a rare breed show in Austin Texas. They are not AKC which delights most ot the people that breed them because the puppy mills have not really got into the breed. Here is a website from one of the breeders that was showing her dog. www.houseofwags.com. Good Luck with you search


Actually biewers are becoming increasingly popular among backyard breeders and puppymills so there are plenty being sold from bad breeders now. It's just about as hard to find a biewer from a reputable breeder as any other breed now. 

Also there is a lot of controversy within the breed. There are some clubs that call them the "biewer terrier" while others call them "biewer yorkshire terrier a la pom pom" and the two groups do not get along and very much disagree on what type of dog they have. So that makes things a little difficult in finding a reputable breeder as well.

Biewers can also have a variety of temperaments. Some are very calm and others are very active. 



Ladysmom said:


> I fell in love with Yorkies before I even knew what Maltese were. I'd be very nervous to buy a Yorkie today, though. They have been #1 or #2 in popularity for the past few years which always takes it's toll on the health of the breed.
> 
> Today's Yorkies are 36 times more likely to be born with a liver shunt *than all other breeds combined* according to a study done by U of Tennessee.
> 
> ...


Yorkies will always be my number 1 breed. I can't imagine not having a Yorkie. I am just in love with the breed. I do love Maltese though as well and would love to have one as well one day. But Yorkies will always be my number 1. They are an amazing breed, but I do agree, not for everyone. 

It's extremely important to try to find a breeder that you can trust. So many seemingly reputable breeders (including many that show) know how to talk the talk but don't really do all they say or are dishonest. There are plenty of yorkies in the ring with structural problems that are still getting their titles and it's sad. Also, remember that anyone can appear to be anything they want behind a computer screen. Sometimes breeders that appear to be knowledgeable, reputable, and loved by many on forums do not have such a great reputation in the "real world." Many yorkie breeders that I thought I'd consider before have been crossed off my list and I'm starting to learn which lines to stay far far away from. So, be very careful in who you look to buy from. Make sure you feel like you can trust them and have your puppy checked out well before you actually bring it home. 

Yorkies are a great breed and don't let your breeder search scare you off. I think with any breed, it takes a lot of research to find a great breeder. Unfortunatly we have to weed through all the bad ones to find the good ones.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps your partner might be interested in a Shih Tzu?
I wonder if they would affect your allergies?
I have allergies as well but do not know if I am allergic to Shih Tzus or not.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think if you currently own a Maltese and looking for another breed you really have to consider the characteristics of that breed. Yorkies are "terriers" which usually means they have their on mind about things. I know a lot of the personality will be developed due to environment at home. But they are named Yorkshire Terrier for a reason.


----------

